# How to remove books off my fire and my Kindle app?



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

On my Kindle Keyboard, I could click on a book to bring a menu up, and from there I could remove a book from my Kindle.

I can't figure out how to get books I've already read off my Fire and off my Kindle app on my Android phone. How do I do it? I'm going out for a few hours, but I am looking forward to finding out when I get back!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You have a carousel, right? On the home page? If you touch and hold you'll get a menu and one of the options is to remove it from the device.

Or go to the 'on device' page. If you touch and hold it will select items. When you've selected one, click the 3 dots and one of the choices is to remove items. If you touch and hold to select more than one book, it changes to a trash can for deletion.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Touch and hold!

Thank you so much, Ann. I knew one of you would have the answer.


----------

